
Show HN: Post free adds nearby - sreejithgp
http://noticeboard.bid/
======
gus_massa
It is empty! At least add some dummy post for the major cities. A note with
the link to Wikipedia and the photo of the more iconic building.

Similar projects added fake adds, or scrapped other sites to get some initial
content. It's shady, but you can at least add a post with the link to the page
in craigslist of the city.

Can you try to concentrate in one city? One user in each major city in the
word is not useful for you. Five hundred users in one city is more useful.

